# Scientific Atlanta DPC2203C cable modem/eMTA: static IP for the Belkin Skype phone?



## GA_M (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm quite clueless here... Hope someone can help!

I have Optimum (Cablevision) internet. A Windows XP Professional PC is connected to the Scientific Atlanta DPC2203C cable modem/eMTA. No problems so far.

Having lost my job and trying to save $, I bought a Belkin Desktop Skype phone (Model F1PP010EN-SK) -- the one that connects directly to the modem/router (the idea was so that I wouldn't need to have the computer on all the time to take and make Skype calls). It and does _not_ have wi-fi capability.

When I tried to connect the Skype phone to the ethernet port of the cable modem/eMTA, I realized that there was only one port. So I followed the advice of a friend and bought a Linksys (Cisco) 10/100 5-port Workgroup Switch (model # EZXS55W). I then connected the computer and the Skype phone to it. The computer kept working flawlessly and connecting to the internet, but the Belkin Skype phone attempted for a while to connect to the internet until it displayed a "Network error: Unable to connect to the internet" message.

I thought I found a solution when I found a posting on the Skype forum from someone who had encountered (what I thought was) the same problem: see http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=310541 I have copied and posted the solution below:
"HERE'S THE SOLUTION THAT BELKIN TECH SUPPORT COULD NOT FIGURE OUT!!!

1. Log into your router by entering its IP address in the URL field of Internet Explorer. You can goto the command prompt (Start > Run > CMD) and type IPCONFIG to find out your IP address. Once you have this address, you can enter it in the URL area of Internet Explorer to get to your router's log-in page. Assuming that you haven't set a password on your router, try logging in with the username "Admin" and the password "password." Once logged into your router, browse the menus to find the area that allows you to configure a "static IP Address." Here's how this works - you can assign a static IP address to any item attached to your router, and the way this is done is by assigning an IP address to the MAC address of the piece of equipment that you want it to be assigned to. In the space requesting "MAC Address," you will need to enter your phone's MAC address which is on a sticker under your phone (note, more likely than not, 0's in the address are the number 0 and not the letter o). In the space for Static IP Address, use the same first three sets of numbers as your computer's IP address and the number 132 for the 4th and last set of numbers in the static IP address.

2. On the Belkin phone, go into "settings" and then "network" and select "static IP" note, this is NOT DHCP - it is below the DHCP option.

3. YOU MUST ENTER ALL OF THE FOLLOWING on the "NETWORK" Menu which is a sub-menu off of the "SETTINGS" menu on your Belkin phone.
a. Network Type: Static IP
b. IP Address (ENTER THE STATIC IP ADDRESS THAT YOU CREATED IN #1. this address will end in .132)
c. Subnet Mask (see below)
d. Default Gateway (see below)

NOTE: b. and c. can be found by doing a START > RUN in windows and typing "CMD" to get to the command prompt. From there, type IPCONFIG and this will give you the numbers for your subnet mask and default gateway.

My phone worked instantly upon entering this information."​"Problem solved!" I thought.
Not exactly.

I tried "logging into my router" by entering the IP address (as well as the subnet mask and default gateway addresses I'd obtained by running "ipconfig") but nothing worked. But at least now I knew that my computer does not have a static IP address (I learned that at http://www.hotcomm.com/faq/FAQ_staticIPXP.asp).

Then I realized the problem might well be that... the Scientific Atlanta DPC2203C isn't a router! And yet, why are others able to log in? (See http://www.borfast.com/blog/scientific-atlanta-webstar-2203c-how-access-locked-pages)

I may not have provided enough information, but if so please let me know what other information you need. Is there a solution? Or do I need to return the Linksys switch and buy a router instead (if so, what should I be looking for?)

Please help me. This is driving me insane... = 0

THANKS!

PS Does it mean anything, or is it of any help to you to know that the Scientific Atlanta has a sticker in the back that lists its own MTA MAC, CM MAC, USB MAC and eMTA MAC? (I'm asking because according to the article I posted above I'm supposed to tell it what static IP address I want by using the Belkin's MAC address). Thanks again.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

As far as I am aware if you give one piece of equipment a mac address then you have to give a mac address to all. Which is not a problem, just a pain if that does not solve the problem.
http://192.168.2.1 is the url for your router, which needs to be wired up to your computer to create or change anything in it.
I am sure there are lots of people here who can help more.


----------



## GA_M (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi OKSTEVE,

Thanks for your reply, though I don't understand what you're saying or what you are suggesting I do. My level of computer knowledge is basic... I need step by step instructions 

Again, I appreciate your reply!

By the way, http://192.168.2.1 is the URL for the router of the person who posted the message on http://www.borfast.com/blog/scientific-atlanta-webstar-2203c-how-access-locked-pages in November 2007, but it's not mine...



Would it help to know my IP address, or could that expose me unnecessarily to attacks? (Perhaps I could send it to you as a private email).

Take care,

John


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

No please do not post you IP here .
Excuse me I thought you had a belkin router too, so yes that url would not work. There should be a router url for your linksys, in the user guide.

I have limited knowledge of networking,I can only speak of what I know to be correct , normally gained by one screw up after another.

I tried a belkin wi fi phone once and that failed miserably however your phone sounds much better.
If you have too then go down the mac address route but first...
The tech behind it it quite simple what tends to mess it up is external sources conflicting with it.
Try switching off any firewalls you have in the router and computer and see if you can phone home.


----------

